# My archery work bench...



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

more


----------



## Garlar4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

and more


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

still more


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

and still more


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you liquid nail the second layer of the top?


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

up close on draw board


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

What is the purpose of the turn buckles.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

extra flange


----------



## SmittyNwess (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a great job.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

mhill said:


> Did you liquid nail the second layer of the top?


negative. Its just one piece of 3/4" wood. The screws are counter sunk and the holes filled with wood putty. Dried then sanded, you dont even know they are there. Then the paint went on top.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

mhill said:


> What is the purpose of the turn buckles.


This way i can keep tension off the cables and hooks while the table sits flush on the floor. If/when I have to use the wheels, the table is elevated and not flush on the floor. I was worried the weight of the safe might cause this lower shelf to sag. So when i move it I can tighten the turn buckles to add tension and help support the shelf. It was kind of an after thought because I never planned to have a safe on this shelf. The safe just kind of fell in my lap 

As i said, I probably didnt need to do this but I already had most of the stuff so i figured why not.


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stuff! I'm glad to know there is at least one bomb-proof shelter in Georgia! Looking forward to some pics of the drawboard in use!


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

moonshinexxx said:


> Good stuff! I'm glad to know there is at least one bomb-proof shelter in Georgia! Looking forward to some pics of the drawboard in use!


lol, thanks. no shelter, just the mechanical room and man cave in my basement. the only 2 rooms in my house that my wife says are "mine".


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice work and super solid looking.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

soybean81 said:


> This way i can keep tension off the cables and hooks while the table sits flush on the floor. If/when I have to use the wheels, the table is elevated and not flush on the floor. I was worried the weight of the safe might cause this lower shelf to sag. So when i move it I can tighten the turn buckles to add tension and help support the shelf. It was kind of an after thought because I never planned to have a safe on this shelf. The safe just kind of fell in my lap
> 
> As i said, I probably didnt need to do this but I already had most of the stuff so i figured why not.


Looks awesome.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Dude that thing looks like you could store several elephants on it without it even creaking. So perhaps a bit of overkill but a really nice looking unit!


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

b0w_bender said:


> Dude that thing looks like you could store several elephants on it without it even creaking. So perhaps a bit of overkill but a really nice looking unit!


lol, built to last.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Really AWESOME! Reminds me of the one I put together awhile back. I bought a harbor freight bench for $129 because I liked the 4 felt lined draws. Not to mention the top is like an inch thick so I could bolt things down to it like my OMP vise and the draw board I made. Mine is on casters now too.

Lets see more pics when your completely done.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

richl35 said:


> Really AWESOME! Reminds me of the one I put together awhile back. I bought a harbor freight bench for $129 because I liked the 4 felt lined draws. Not to mention the top is like an inch thick so I could bolt things down to it like my OMP vise and the draw board I made. Mine is on casters now too.
> 
> Lets see more pics when your completely done.


Will your EZ Press store under the bench? Also, the predrilled holes that come on the top, are they completely through or? I want to build a table similar, but want to have a few pinning locations, so depending on if I'm using a bow press, draw board, vise or other hobby application, I can bring the tool to the surface, pin it and secure it. I really like your draw board setup too!


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

That is so awesome... Too bad I can't cut a 2x4 straight...


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

that's sweet


----------



## Reelescape1 (Feb 3, 2013)

richl35 said:


> Really AWESOME! Reminds me of the one I put together awhile back. I bought a harbor freight bench for $129 because I liked the 4 felt lined draws. Not to mention the top is like an inch thick so I could bolt things down to it like my OMP vise and the draw board I made. Mine is on casters now too.
> 
> Lets see more pics when your completely done.


Is that 80/20 aluminum extrusion? If so, where do I get the end caps? I just made a drawboard using that and looks similar.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

IrregularPulse said:


> Will your EZ Press store under the bench? Also, the predrilled holes that come on the top, are they completely through or? I want to build a table similar, but want to have a few pinning locations, so depending on if I'm using a bow press, draw board, vise or other hobby application, I can bring the tool to the surface, pin it and secure it. I really like your draw board setup too!


The EZ press will slide underneath if I lay it on its back. The EZ press is not actually an EZ press but another home project. If you look under the bench I have an x-press type press under it currently so it will hold some fairly big and heavy items but I wouldnt try the safe. 
The table actually comes with wooden and metal dowel pegs that go into the holes on the top surface to fixture from. I have never used them.

I am sure it is nowhere near as heavy as the one the OP made but for the money it is a solid work surface.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Reelescape1 said:


> Is that 80/20 aluminum extrusion? If so, where do I get the end caps? I just made a drawboard using that and looks similar.


Yes and just a couple bucks from McMaster-Carr online.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

richl35 said:


> The EZ press will slide underneath if I lay it on its back. The EZ press is not actually an EZ press but another home project. If you look under the bench I have an x-press type press under it currently so it will hold some fairly big and heavy items but I wouldnt try the safe.
> The table actually comes with wooden and metal dowel pegs that go into the holes on the top surface to fixture from. I have never used them.
> 
> I am sure it is nowhere near as heavy as the one the OP made but for the money it is a solid work surface.


Thanks. I wouldn't be adding any safes to mine  I'll think of something else to utilize the holes for pinnnig. Pehaps some threaded inserts epoxied in the existing hole or new holes as needed. Then i could use thumb screws to anchor that ever tool I'm using. Or a QD of some kind.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

IrregularPulse said:


> Thanks. I wouldn't be adding any safes to mine  I'll think of something else to utilize the holes for pinnnig. Pehaps some threaded inserts epoxied in the existing hole or new holes as needed. Then i could use thumb screws to anchor that ever tool I'm using. Or a QD of some kind.


I use the T slot in the draw board to lock all sorts of tools down. Keep a couple t-nuts in the slots and a few screws in the draw so I can bolt something down quickly if I need.


----------



## Drennon99 (Sep 2, 2005)

My archery bench so far! I still need a press and I want to make a draw board!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great looking bench Soybean81!


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

a couple updates. I added the drawboard scale and some padding around the post. i also attached two pics of my first attempt at using my press to tie in a peep sight. My cherry is now popped. Better watch out boys, Im big time now! lol, i know ive got a long way to go but this stuff sure is fun.

*****
I have a question. I put the drawboard scale 1.75" in front of the post, where the grip and post meet, as i have read in many threads to do. I put 2 bows, a mission and a mathews on the scale and the draw length was measuring 3/8" too long on both. Both bows draw exactly 29.5", i have seen them both measured on a commercially produced (kwik-shooter) draw board and they were exactly 29.5" (they both have 29" cams, mathews known for an extra half inch or so). I take the measurement from the inside of the string where the nock valley and string meet.

So i moved my scale to start 1 3/8" from the front of the post and both my bows measure exactly 29.5". No i was not overdrawing the bows, ive been coached on exactly where to stop with these single cams. I also had my wife take pics of both cams while i had them at full draw for reference.

Has anyone else ever had this issue? How exact is the 1.75" offset? Is it just a rough calculation?
*****

Either way i am comfortable with where my scale based on my 2 reference bows i used to help set the scale.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

You didn't happen to write down material measurements did you? Really like the look of that bench.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

ElMuchoHombre said:


> You didn't happen to write down material measurements did you? Really like the look of that bench.


i remember some but i can measure anything you need off of it. just let me know. to be honest, i had a general idea of how i wanted to build it but once i got into the build, things sort of "evolved"


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Nice setup
I like the pipe flange behind the draw board Idea.

Where did you get the orange mats?


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

JTank70 said:


> Nice setup
> I like the pipe flange behind the draw board Idea.
> 
> Where did you get the orange mats?


Got the mats on clearance at Dick's Sporting Goods. They are gun cleaning mats.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice job, that looks bomb proof. Definitely not going to move around on ya. I miss having a work room and hefty work benches.

I just started a portable bow press bench built off a RYOBI stand. It still needs some reinforcing in the winch and press mounting area.
I don't have a dedicated work room for it, so the ability to store it all away is also important.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

soybean81 said:


> a couple updates. I added the drawboard scale and some padding around the post. i also attached two pics of my first attempt at using my press to tie in a peep sight. My cherry is now popped. Better watch out boys, Im big time now! lol, i know ive got a long way to go but this stuff sure is fun.
> 
> *****
> I have a question. I put the drawboard scale 1.75" in front of the post, where the grip and post meet, as i have read in many threads to do. I put 2 bows, a mission and a mathews on the scale and the draw length was measuring 3/8" too long on both. Both bows draw exactly 29.5", i have seen them both measured on a commercially produced (kwik-shooter) draw board and they were exactly 29.5" (they both have 29" cams, mathews known for an extra half inch or so). I take the measurement from the inside of the string where the nock valley and string meet.
> ...


1.75" is the correct number to the front of the post where the bows grip contacts. 
Mathews definately draw long but it may not always be exactly 1/2". I have tuned a lot of Mathews bows and the tune, how tight the limbs are, etc.. can have slight effect on overall draw length.

How are you verifying your max draw? The safest way is with a scale. As soon as you see the letoff weight start climbing, even just a tenth of a pound you have hit max draw.

Cool bench and congrats on taking the step to doing your own bow repairs.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

i consider full draw when the cable groove "fills" with cable. i plan to get a scale and i will veryify this way. thanks for the tip. the good thing is i can move my measuring stick if needed. can you recommend a good scale? ive looked at several but a lot of them look cheap and make me nervous.


----------



## ice67 (Jul 8, 2011)

tagged for later


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> Dude that thing looks like you could store several elephants on it without it even creaking. So perhaps a bit of overkill but a really nice looking unit!


My thoughts exactly. Nice work.


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

GREAT looking benches. Thanks.


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

where do I get the 80/20 aluminum extrusion?


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

how tall did you make the bench. When using the drawing board how doyou know when you have brought the bow o full draw???


----------



## lung smasher (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks great. Got me thinking about building 1 now


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a strong narrow table heavily built that I use.
I will now put a bigger top on it and follow your lead.
Great work, strong and love the wheels underneath.
Well done.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

twostroke24 said:


> how tall did you make the bench. When using the drawing board how doyou know when you have brought the bow o full draw???


i would have to measure it again but I think its around 34-35" tall, I dont remember exactly. As far as full draw on the draw board, for now im going off of pics of me holding my bow at full draw and the fact how i have seen them at full draw on a kwik shooter with a digital poundage scale. I have not used it very much other than to get the scale set because I know exactly what my bows are drawing at (solocams without limb or cable stops). My next step is the scale, which I have read is the best way. Once you get to holding weight and then you see the slightest increase in poundage, you are at full draw. I have 1 bow with limbs stops, i also used to verify my scale, and drew until my stops touched the limbs and it was exactly where it should be on the DL scale. This is as far as I have gotten with my drawboard.


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Appreciate all the help and info.....great post I have made the table just working on the drawing board....was curious how far do you have your winch and the post apart....I read on teh field and stream site around 50" that sound about right????

I also got on youtube and made a table top bow vise to hold my bow so if I need to press it I can go hands free with my bowmaster portable bow press....I do Love DIY projects.

cheers




soybean81 said:


> i would have to measure it again but I think its around 34-35" tall, I dont remember exactly. As far as full draw on the draw board, for now im going off of pics of me holding my bow at full draw and the fact how i have seen them at full draw on a kwik shooter with a digital poundage scale. I have not used it very much other than to get the scale set because I know exactly what my bows are drawing at (solocams without limb or cable stops). My next step is the scale, which I have read is the best way. Once you get to holding weight and then you see the slightest increase in poundage, you are at full draw. I have 1 bow with limbs stops, i also used to verify my scale, and drew until my stops touched the limbs and it was exactly where it should be on the DL scale. This is as far as I have gotten with my drawboard.


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

did you ever buy a bow scale if so what do you recomend i was looking at the digital cabelas one its like 20 bucks but like you said kinda looks cheap.


----------



## Reelescape1 (Feb 3, 2013)

jbacon1340 said:


> where do I get the 80/20 aluminum extrusion?


Grainger and McMaster-Carr sell it. 80/20 has their own site and some is available on ebay.


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

got the bench all geared up....just ordered a digital bow scale made by allen company off amazon....it looked comparable to the xspot one that lancaster sells and well being in canada this one saved me some cash and shipping costs.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Mad skills!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I know why I can't ever find a grocery basket at Walmart!!



richl35 said:


> Really AWESOME! Reminds me of the one I put together awhile back. I bought a harbor freight bench for $129 because I liked the 4 felt lined draws. Not to mention the top is like an inch thick so I could bolt things down to it like my OMP vise and the draw board I made. Mine is on casters now too.
> 
> Lets see more pics when your completely done.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Haha... ya. I have a couple...


----------



## Monktana (Feb 22, 2014)

Nothing like a little over engineering lol, looks like that thing will outlast the pyramids.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

the bench is finally complete, installed this last night...


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

also wanted to say there are some really nice benches posted by other folks in here! keep the pics coming, i love to see others work and ideas.


----------

